# picking up a 2012 BF 750 EPS 4 my wife



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Just picked up a lifted 750 with 30" motos on msa wheels with snorks and red relocate for my wife. filthy will upload pics soon as he can. vforcejohn I'm gonna need some springs soon! staying true to kawi hope its loyal to us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! Congrats. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go homie, tell the wife congrats for me.


-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks p i will be looking into tapatalk i thought it was 3 bucks a month but filthy just informed me it is only a 3 dollar one time charge


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang nice bike, did you buy that from a member off highlifter think I have seen that bike posted before


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^ THANKS! ya i bought it off scoots on hl he listed it in january for sale with 95 miles and last night when i first got on it i rolled it over to 96 miles. he bought it in april of 11 and obviously didnt have time to ride it. i asked him his reasoning for selling and he said the ODM spoke for itself lol. so i got a pretty much new bike for a steal imo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mmm Side snorks....  not gonna like those the first time she tips a little in a hole.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ ya i know i will redo em eventually. she is pregnant so she cant ride until after the baby which is due august 31st so i have time to buy new plates and redo but for what i paid i couldnt beat it 8600 cash when its 10K new without the upgrades


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats not bad at all! it looks good. I'd be too tempted to give her the old one and keep the new one for myself! :rockn: lol


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ Na P u can ask filthy and texasdad i have it setup pretty darn good man and now have the excuse that she got the newest setup so now i can spend more moeny on mine lol but to b honest i wouldnt give my BF up


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah the camo brute is a beast since I put in the gear reduction and you swapped lifts, axles, and bigger tires! A little more tlc and I think you'll have it exactly how you want it.

I can't convince myself to get rid of my brute either, need to finish it up and go ride it. I know it feels neglected with the gade parked beside it.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Those arent oil drops under it...... they are Tears.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah the camo brute is a beast since I put in the gear reduction and you swapped lifts, axles, and bigger tires! A little more tlc and I think you'll have it exactly how you want it.
> 
> I can't convince myself to get rid of my brute either, need to finish it up and go ride it. I know it feels neglected with the gade parked beside it.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


TRADER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Oh and dirtroad nice buy! It's time to RIDE!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice Brute! It sounds like you got a great deal. It looks great in those nighttime photos, i can't wait to see it in the sun. more pics, more pics


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> TRADER!!!!!!!!!!


 :haha: Says tha man who SOLD his brute for a freakin Mustang! .....at least you bought it back. And even if I did get rid of the Blue brute, still got the red one to work on lol.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm riding sat in crosby if ya wanna join


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got every intention of hitting up Crosby on monday. 
What time r yall leaving from down there saturday to go out to Dusters?

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Were suppose to b at dusters at 8-9pm. And ya i plan on crosby monday to. i was letting shawn know to come out sat seems like hes scared to get tht team green dirty


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh he aint skeered trust me, hes busy moving into a new house right now.....i think he got his bike back only a week or 2 before they started moving, thats why he hasn't been out.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Justin why you gotta bring up old stuff. Lol hey I actually made a bit of money the way it happen. Oh I'm not scared buddy.ha I got opening day sat or I would tag along. Dusters is not sounding to bad though. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You called me out homie.....i just had to return the favor lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

What is dusters?


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lil club over in the Northshore area off the beltway.....I've never been, but Jason said they know the owner real good. I gotta work sat and sun days so I honestly dont see a point in me going, and I'm not missing work/giving up money to go out.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Word. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Wife and I are gonna go


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

why yall always thread jack folks .. we all know that filthy and lean mean sneezin green are BFFFFFF....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bwahaha......you jealous? I only thread-jack my buds, I try not to do it to other people. And actually the topic we were talkin about was still in reference to DRR, it just wasn't what the original post was about. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> ^^ Na P u can ask filthy and texasdad i have it setup pretty darn good man and now have the excuse that she got the newest setup so now i can spend more moeny on mine lol but to b honest i wouldnt give my BF up


I can vouch for sure that the camo brute is definitely a beast and a perfect "rut/whole tester" with DRR at the helm!!! Lol tell Hannah congrats and pm me your cell so I can give you the details of the upcoming crawfish boil at my place!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

All up in the cool aid and don't even know the flavor. Lol


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> All up in the cool aid and don't even know the flavor. Lol
> 
> 
> -Being bored using Tapatalk-


i made the cool aid fool..


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I love cool aid!Lol


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

man dont you have some bed liner to go scrape off your brute


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Nope. That is the powder coaters job


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

That's the first 2012 PS brute to be snorkeled, ever! You got a steal for sure.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking quad man! congrats on the purchase!


----------

